# Sex after hysterectomy



## Flyfisherman13 (Sep 23, 2013)

My wife is scheduled to have a hysterectomy in a couple weeks. Her crazy periods with the pain and heavy bleeding has had an effect on our sex life sometimes we only have sex once or twice a month becuase of her bad periods. We are both hoping our sex life improves after the surgery. She is having it done by the Davinci robot and they are planning on leaving her ovaries in. For those of you that had gone through this what were the results after and did you sexlife improve?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dannie1348 (Nov 17, 2011)

My wife had one over 30 years ago she is on replacement hormones must say it hasn't slowed down our sex at all !!! Hope everything goes well with you .


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

Has she gotten her hormones checked? All the symptoms you mentioned above could be caused from low progesterone. I would certainly check it out before I had body parts cut out of me.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

No change in our sex life either. It was almost a non-event.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Long story here and I tell it for anyone reading about hysterectomies.

Almost a year ago my wife, who is 57 and who was still having regular periods, had a complete hysterectomy because of endometriosis. By the way, we did not even know she had that until last few years. The Dr. was attempting a laparoscopic procedure when he discovered a huge mass of endometrial scarring around the left ureter and he inadvertently severed the ureter (the #1 risk from a total hysterectomy. Your wife will not have this risk without the ovaries being removed.). She had to be opened up and the ureter re-attached. It has been a long recovery. She continued to have digestive issues and adhesion pain.

Then she started doing some research at the advice of her physical therapist. She went on a specific carb, gluten free diet. All of her symptoms disappeared. She is feeling great and has more energy than she has had in years. She has lost weight, but is maintaining at 100 lbs ( she is 5'2" and petite). 

The only thing that was difficult is the sex became painful (your wife will not have this problem with the ovaries intact. She went to her Dr. And she started on a hormonal cream make by a compounding pharmacist that is inserted into the bagging. That did the trick! Today our sex life has resumed fully. I think it will even improve because she no longer deals with the pain and discomfort associated with her endometriosis and gluten intolerance.

Oh, by the way, her urologist last week said, your kidneys look beautiful and I want you to forget that we ever had to meet... Now get out of here. (He was awesome and so funny)


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

It was better for us but we went after the ovaries too.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It was the best thing that ever happened to my sex drive 

So much of my life was consumed by chronic pain,periods that lasted weeks on end,and hormone fluctuations that would drive a person insane.
It took about a week to recover but on the 3rd or 4th day I felt better than I had in years. They took my uterus,cervix and one ovary.

I went through a brief menopausal time then after that I was totally fine. My other ovary picked up the slack and now instead of crazy ups and downs I have a nice even tone except for maybe 3 days of the month. But even then I just get a little edgy and a little weepy...nothing extreme.

The sex definitely improved for me. Orgasms were easier and more intense. I felt sexier bc I wasn't in pain and bleeding all the time too so that made being in the mood that much easier. 

Even when my periods were normal it was a hassle and a drain on me. Not having a week or more of the month taken up by pms symptoms,then the period,then the post period time just improved my quality of life all around.


----------



## salespro (Jan 15, 2014)

I would love to be able to answer that question, but my wife and I haven't been intimate since 6 months before the surgery. That was 5 years ago. She had stage 1 uterine cancer and they a full
hysterectomy. She has no desire and no feeling.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

salespro said:


> I would love to be able to answer that question, but my wife and I haven't been intimate since 6 months before the surgery. That was 5 years ago. She had stage 1 uterine cancer and they a full
> hysterectomy. She has no desire and no feeling.


But she couldn't do it to allow you to penetrate her?


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

Had it done 14 years ago...left my ovaries, took my uterus and cervix. It has been the most wonderful thing that ever happened to me. Sex was so much better (he would hit my cervix and it was agonizingly painful). 

I will say, if you still have your ovaries, the 'phantom periods' can take some getting used to. You still get the symptoms of having a period, without the physical proof. But that was a small price to pay. I would do it all over again if I had to.


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

My wife had it done two months ago just before Christmas – all they left were the ovaries. No sex for about four weeks afterwards as it was Doctors orders.

For the last few years my wife hardly ever initiated and was out of commission for about one to two weeks per month due to the heavy periods - She had Fybroids bad.

She now has two extremes: First - she initiates sex like three times a week - I am not used to this but love it!! Second - she does have the phantom periods - and she really gets grouchy - way more than she used to - luckily it only last a few days.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Ugh I hate my ghost periods ! Lol small price to pay though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flyfisherman13 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks all. We had a consoltation with the surgen today. It looks the robot surgery is out because of past surgeries so they are going to do a open surgery. A bit longer hospital stay and recovery but it will be worth it. We will watch out for the phantam periods.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## salespro (Jan 15, 2014)

treyvion said:


> But she couldn't do it to allow you to penetrate her?


No I think it was the excuse for her to end our sex life. It has been going downhill for years. Counseling didn't help and she is perfectly content to never have sex again.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I had my uterus and one ovary taken out in 2012. I felt much better after I healed because I was no longer anemic from heavy periods. My orgasms feel slightly different, but they're still pretty darned good. I did have more dryness after my surgery, so we started having to use lube. Of course, our marriage was also spiraling quickly at that point, so maybe that was a relationship issue rather than a sexual one. 

However, having only one - apparently not quite fully functional - ovary is......interesting. I get PMS at random intervals that defy prediction. I'll just randomly realize I'm craving carbs and sweets and am weepy or fussy, then it's gone again in 2 days, not to reappear for anywhere from 30 to 90 days. But, no 20-30 day periods, no extreme cramping, and I only have a migraine now about twice a year.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

salespro said:


> No I think it was the excuse for her to end our sex life. It has been going downhill for years.  Counseling didn't help and she is perfectly content to never have sex again.


Well that's not going to work for you.


----------

